# Need resources where i can learn python



## bkpeerless (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi, 

Can u suggest me places where there is step by step instruction to lean python or videos. I am looking for intermediate and advanced learning. Basic is there in youtube.


----------



## Cruzy (Mar 11, 2016)

You could refer books on advanced python.Google is your best friend in this regard.

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## JGuru (Jul 17, 2016)

*Python Tutorial Links*

The Python Tutorial &mdash; Python 3.5.2 documentatio
A Beginner's Python Tutorial - Wikibooks, open books for an open worl
Python Programming Tutorial
Python 3 Tutorial | SoloLearn: Learn to code for FREE
Python Overview Tutoria
*www.python-course.eu/course.php
*www.javatpoint.com/python-tutorial


----------

